

UK Police placing anti-piracy warning ads on illegal sites - RobAley
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28523738

======
Ashwinning
So wait, they're paying illegal websites to advertise that those websites are
illegal? _Starts working on an illegal website_

